# World Time



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I love my two old Raketas with cycrillic world time bezels. I think it's the simple exotic-ness of the parallel world that the cyrillic scripts gives a glimpse of - I used to love seeing Russian, Chinese, Indian, etc scripts when I was a kid; and I still do!

I've always got half an eye open for another, but have only come across these two styles. Does anyone else have or know about any others?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I love my two old Raketas with cycrillic world time bezels. I think it's the simple exotic-ness of the parallel world that the cyrillic scripts gives a glimpse of - I used to love seeing Russian, Chinese, Indian, etc scripts when I was a kid; and I still do!
> 
> I've always got half an eye open for another, but have only come across these two styles. Does anyone else have or know about any others?


Those are nice but I think they are the only ones I know of too! Uhm... quick trip to the bay, I'll let you know!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, not exactly as the Raketas but...

230519143565


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I love my two old Raketas with cycrillic world time bezels. I think it's the simple exotic-ness of the parallel world that the cyrillic scripts gives a glimpse of - I used to love seeing Russian, Chinese, Indian, etc scripts when I was a kid; and I still do!
> 
> I've always got half an eye open for another, but have only come across these two styles. Does anyone else have or know about any others?


I have not seen any others, not that that means anything, but I love your watches


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Draygo said:


> I love my two old Raketas with cycrillic world time bezels. I think it's the simple exotic-ness of the parallel world that the cyrillic scripts gives a glimpse of - I used to love seeing Russian, Chinese, Indian, etc scripts when I was a kid; and I still do!
> 
> I've always got half an eye open for another, but have only come across these two styles. Does anyone else have or know about any others?


Very Nice,i keep being tempted by the Raketa World time,especially the one on the left,but so far i have concentrated on the Raketa slims.The other problem of course,is the prices of good ones,like yours, are creeping up.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Well, not exactly as the Raketas but...
> 
> 230519143565


Hmmmm. It's a little bit fugly, isn't it? 

That reminds me of the Americans' baseball "World" Series... CCCP = world, I guess.

I think I'll save my 50 quid (...50 quid!) for something else. Thanks for looking, though!

I'll definitely keep up the hunt.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Hmmmm. It's a little bit fugly, isn't it?
> 
> That reminds me of the Americans' baseball "World" Series... CCCP = world, I guess.
> 
> ...


I actually like the dial, if it didn't had that bezel it might be a nice watch 

Have you seen for how much your blue one goes?? That and the fact that you can't find one that doesn't look like it has been through both World Wars and the Chernobyl meltdown!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm. It's a little bit fugly, isn't it?
> ...


No. But I'll have a look now.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I've taken this shot into the Politecnic Museum in Moscow, this summer.

A very interesting place to look at ancient russian watches! :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I've taken this shot into the Politecnic Museum in Moscow, this summer.
> 
> A very interesting place to look at ancient russian watches! :man_in_love:


 :shocking: :drool:

Vaurien, will you stop?? You're going to make me buy one!! (don't stop, really







)


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken this shot into the Politecnic Museum in Moscow, this summer.
> ...


As you like (as soon as I'll understand WHAT you like!) :rofl:

I must assure you that I haven't one of this Raketa model, but they are really fine!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I must assure you that I haven't one of this Raketa model, but they are really fine!


What?? Now I'm confused... isn't it the same model as the one you've posted above?

Sorry!!!!! Mistaken you for Draygo!!!!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I've taken this shot into the Politecnic Museum in Moscow, this summer.
> 
> A very interesting place to look at ancient russian watches! :man_in_love:


Thanks for the pic, Vaurien. They look lovely ...and perfect. (Mine's not quite perfect.)

The only problem I have is wearing it: I don't think I've had it on the right strap yet. It's so round, and with an 18mm lug the straps are quite narrow in comparison. I think I need to try it on a bund-style strap, but haven't found the right one yet.

Oh, and Kutusov: go on, you know you want one....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Oh, and Kutusov: go on, you know you want one....


Shhht... don't tell anyone! :sweatdrop:

What size is that case?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and Kutusov: go on, you know you want one....
> ...


Not sure. I'll measure up tomorrow for you. But it's biggish. Here's an old shot on my quite weedy wrist. See what I mean about strap/width?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> See what I mean about strap/width?


Yeah but that's fine you know? Same thing with the Raketas, I find that a 18mm strap emphasizes the case presence... I'll PM you a couple of links for some fine bunds...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

It's 42mm diameter. Not small. Very round


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> It's 42mm diameter. Not small. Very round


Yeap, that's huge in the context of CCCP watches! Hood lugs are also a b*** to fit most straps but how about a trimmed to fit 20mm?


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

Draygo said:


> I love my two old Raketas with cycrillic world time bezels. I think it's the simple exotic-ness of the parallel world that the cyrillic scripts gives a glimpse of - I used to love seeing Russian, Chinese, Indian, etc scripts when I was a kid; and I still do!
> 
> I've always got half an eye open for another, but have only come across these two styles. Does anyone else have or know about any others?


Saw this one when I was trawling - this was the lead image but the later detail images the seller used were quite a different watch - but I snagged the image as the dial interested me anyway. If I had been interested at the time I would have emailed him I suppose. :huh:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw that too... I don't think that's an original dial, at least I never came across any Raketa World Timer with that kind of dial...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I saw that too... I don't think that's an original dial, at least I never came across any Raketa World Timer with that kind of dial...


Mmm an "interesting" dial. I've not seen that before on any Raketa, I don't think, and definitely not on a World Time. (Looks like it came from one of Raketa's mini alarm clocks!)

Edit for typo.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> (Looks like it came from one of Raketa's mini alarm clocks!)


 :rofl: That explains it!!


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

How much should I expect to have to shell out for one of the Raketa World Timers? These are new to me, but really fancy adding one to my Russkie collection!

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Rekhmire said:


> How much should I expect to have to shell out for one of the Raketa World Timers? These are new to me, but really fancy adding one to my Russkie collection!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Chris


Not much. I recently paid Â£60 for a minter with a rare metallic purple dial. Â£30 will get you a pretty decent one if you shop around.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> > How much should I expect to have to shell out for one of the Raketa World Timers? These are new to me, but really fancy adding one to my Russkie collection!
> ...


Yeah, I'd like one of the purple dial ones, but seem hard to locate.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You don't see many purple ones around. Blue ones are still nice though and I quite like the white ones too. Purely to annoy you, here my purple one:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Ha! No, glad to see a good photo. Hmmm, may have to hold out for one of those. Watching a few tho.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I paid 15quid for mine and 20 for my mothers, both are in v good condition. The bargains are out there you just have to be patient


----------

